# Incineration Information



## justinhcase (Sep 21, 2014)

I have just been looking at the problem of Incineration and looking at solution's.
I thought some one might find this of interest as I did.
There process may be a bit large for most need's but the Information should let you come up with a suitable system for most uses.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing tough.
I'm still looking for a good way to incinerate chips and maybe some plastic stuck with plated items destined to a sulfuric cell and on the same time would be cool to get some free and cleaner gasoline to maybe use it on a bunsen or something else. Just an idea not yet followed by any serious study yet.


----------

